# Dog home boarding in Barnsley?



## hiheidi (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi does any member offer the service of/or know any one reputable in Barnsley area that offers home boarding for dogs? I have a nearly 6mnth old gorgeous staffy called Roxanne and have a wedding to attend on sun 27th October so will be out most day and a then week away in November. Thought the weekend in October would be a great opportunity to introduce her to staying with someone else for hols etc,and also socialise with others.I have called a few businesses found on internet who are unfortunately either booked up or wont accommodate just 1 night or a weekend,any help appreciated,Heidi and Roxanne xx


----------



## tails to scales (Sep 24, 2013)

hiya ive just seen you are looking for a pet sitter i have my own pet sitting buisness if you want to have a look at my facebook page its cheryl crossland


----------



## tails to scales (Sep 24, 2013)

hi my name is cheryl im 27 years old and i have years of experience working with animals from boarding kennels to grooming shops, so i have set up my own pet sitting buisness in my own home as i know for many people pets are a part of there family and while your away on holliday why should your pet be stuck in kennels  i have a facebook page cheryl crossland if you want to take a look xx


----------

